# 2014 Tundra and the 1794 Edition



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CapFab and I were driving down I-10 last week and saw a truckload of the new trucks. Overall, they are nice looking, not a fan of the front-end too much however Toyota needs some marketing flush on the 1794 edition...

First, when we saw the "1794" edition badge on the side of the truck figured it's in line with the King Ranch level of trim. Did a little research as we both didn't have a clue what the hell 1794 was.... 1794 is the year the ranch where the Tundra factory is located was founded.

WHAT!?!?, Seriously?!?!

Interestingly enough 1794 is also the same year as the Whiskey Rebellion. Hmmmm. Whiskey Rebelion cool.. Year a South San Antonio ranch was founded, not cool (although nice they acknowledge the ranch).

Just my thoughts, ditch the stupid ranch year BS, save face and call it the _*1794 Whiskey Rebellion Edition*_! Include a fine bottle of hooch and call it a day.

The front grille/hood was a little too much block and bling for me (and I own a new F250 which doesn't exactly have a subtle front end) and the headlights look a little squinty.

Once you leave the front of the truck, the remainder of the truck looks pretty much identical with the exception of the tailgate which now has the "TUNDRA" moniker stamped on the passenger side of the tailgate in 4-5 inch letters where the old plastic badge was located.

Generally speaking, good looking truck.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like they are once again they are copying ford to sell more trucks !!! Probably a smart idea but they will still fail !!!! Ford Rocks !!!!!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Yep. Proud Tundra owner here but do not like the front ends either. Absolutely copying Ford on the marketing.

But, honestly, why not? Every other truck is a King Ranch now.

Doubt they will fail as suggested CK. Seems like they are doing just fine.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Not saying Toyota will fail at all. Just in the truck category Ford has been the #1 selling Truck for 36 years straight and that title aint going no were. Ford also now has the #1 selling car in the world last year the Ford focus over took the Toyota Carolla. Its nice to know that the American cars are now over taking the foreign cars. And yes I know the Tundra is built in Texas but the money does not stay here they are still a Japanese Company.


----------



## Pocchampion (Feb 20, 2013)

I traded my 2006 Ford F150 for a 1794 Tundra this weekend after test driving the 2014 Chevy and Ford F150. Chevy new Eco tech engine was awesome but the interior was not as nice as my old Ford. The biggest surprise was chevy's pricing. The Chevy was more than the Toyota with a few less options. My final decision was based on the tundra's engine and its interior. Liked the Ford interior but the overall Toyota driving experience was better. 

As far as where the money goes, asked the families in San Antonio where they spend their salaries. Not Japan. 

I look at it this way, Budweiser Miller and Coors are now all owned by companies outside the USA but the brewing process still supports American families.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Pocchampion said:


> I traded my 2006 Ford F150 for a 1794 Tundra this weekend after test driving the 2014 Chevy and Ford F150. Chevy new Eco tech engine was awesome but the interior was not as nice as my old Ford. The biggest surprise was chevy's pricing. The Chevy was more than the Toyota with a few less options. My final decision was based on the tundra's engine and its interior. Liked the Ford interior but the overall Toyota driving experience was better.
> 
> As far as where the money goes, asked the families in San Antonio where they spend their salaries. Not Japan.
> 
> I look at it this way, Budweiser Miller and Coors are now all owned by companies outside the USA but the brewing process still supports American families.


Welcome to the Tundra family! :texasflag


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck POC! The 1794 is definitely nice and if I was going the 1/2 ton route, I'd have a hard time choosing between the Ford and Toyota.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations! I've had my 2014 Tundra Crewmax for a week now and I'm loving it myself 

We should start a 2cool Tundra club!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

trodery said:


> Congratulations! I've had my 2014 Tundra Crewmax for a week now and I'm loving it myself
> 
> We should start a 2cool Tundra club!!!


you can have your first tundra gathering at the nail salon getting pedicures. :an6:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> you can have your first tundra gathering at the nail salon getting pedicures. :an6:


LOL, bring some tacos and come meet up with us amigo! :rotfl:


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Pickup Sales: The Real Story*

The following numbers are YTD through July 2013

Brand Sold % Increase over last YTD
Ford 427,935 +22.1%
GM (Chev & GMC) 388,881 +25.5%
Dodge 201,633 +24.2%
Toyota Tundra 61,385 +13.1%

As usual, Ford is in first place with GM second.. TRD is way down the ladder in terms of total sales..

Must be a reason :rotfl:

FULL DISCOLOSURE: I currently own a Chevy, GMC, International Scout & have previously owned several Fords..I will switch between the GM & Ford depending on the best truck for my needs. No Dodge & never a TuRD...

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

Supergas said:


> The following numbers are YTD through July 2013
> 
> Brand Sold % Increase over last YTD
> Ford 427,935 +22.1%
> ...


Maybe if you bought a Toyota you wouldn't need multiple trucks in the driveway. And maybe you wouldn't have went through several fords. Just a thought.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

well said supergas !!! truth is in the numbers !!!!!!!


----------



## Ikeman (Apr 19, 2011)

*Tundra*

:texasflagMy 3rd Tundra and it's a beast! Gas mileage could be better but if you are pulling something I'd rather have the power! Have a 2012 crewmax and loving it but looking at the new 2014. You won't be disappointed with the quality that goes into a Tundra. All I have to say is 381 horsepower!


----------



## Pocchampion (Feb 20, 2013)

Truth is in the numbers?!?

I thought it was in the test drive. Oh well, if I manage to wear my Toyota out in the next ten tears, maybe I will check the numbers. Hmmm, probably not.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Supergas said:


> The following numbers are YTD through July 2013
> 
> Brand Sold % Increase over last YTD
> Ford 427,935 +22.1%
> ...


I'm glad SOMEBODY is keeping the auto parts stores and repair shops in business. Looks like business is booming for them.

A lot of people voted for Obama too. Just because a lot of people do it, doesn't make it a good thing.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Supergas said:


> The following numbers are YTD through July 2013
> 
> Brand Sold % Increase over last YTD
> Ford 427,935 +22.1%
> ...


With all due respect, these are about the DUMBEST facts people bring to threads...

It's like outboards (or elections for that matter :rotfl

How about posting up outboard sales and you will see Honda dead last by a long shot. Does that mean Honda is not as good as say Yamaha or Mercury? I think not... Honda is arguably the best outboard on the planet!

The difference here is either the ******* factor, brand loyalty, an unwillingness to accept change and/or an inability to admit they might be wrong. Oh yeah, and the Japan stance (while using a computer made in China)...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO, so true, but you can never find anyone who voted for him! My neighbor, just got him another Tundra, the last one had 380,000 miles on it. Must be a fairly nice vehicle? Hmm. 



Pilot281 said:


> I'm glad SOMEBODY is keeping the auto parts stores and repair shops in business. Looks like business is booming for them.
> 
> A lot of people voted for Obama too. Just because a lot of people do it, doesn't make it a good thing.


----------



## SAM12 (Dec 20, 2007)

This trucks (toyota) last forever.... that's the reason I don't buy a new truck, but every ten years or so.... Otherwise toyota numbers will be a bit higher... (sales wise)...

My .02


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

1) 2007 Tundra, 140,000 miles, 4.7, pulls my Dargel 210 Skout from SA to Port Mansield just fine.
2) 1996 4runner 4X4, 247,000 miles, carries my Wilderness Tarpon140
*Both "paid for" which means a lot more fishing*.


----------

